# JDK für Tomcat notwendig



## Hurby (18. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte bei mir zu Testzwecken einen "Tomcat 4.1.36" installieren (ich weiss dass er nicht mehr der jüngste ist) in Verbindung mit "jre 1.4.2.16". Java-Laufzeit ist schon drauf. Beim starten der Tomcat-Installationsroutine kommt die Meldung dass ich ein JDK installieren soll. Wozu?

MfG Hurby


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

JSPs werden zu Servlets umgewandelt, d.h. JSP code zu Java Code, dieser muss dann kompiliert werden.

Nicht sicher, aber ich glaube es gab vom TC 4.x zwei versionen, eine mit abhängigkeit zum JDK und eine ohne, bei letzterer war ein Kompiler schon dabei.

Wozu überhaupt eine so alte Version nutzen?


----------



## Hurby (18. Feb 2008)

einer unserer Anwender hat diese konstellation, wir empfehlen es zwar nicht, aber es ist trotzdem lauffähig. Wenn für unsere Software ein Upd kommt muss er eben mit Tomcat 5.5 und jre 1.5 nachziehen...


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Auf der Download Page von TC 4 wird eigentlich alles beschreiben...

http://tomcat.apache.org/download-41.cgi



> ** Full distributions for JDK 1.2 or later:*
> o zip ( md5 , pgp )
> o tar.gz ( md5 , pgp )
> o Windows Installer ( md5 , pgp )
> ...


Steht doch alles da


----------



## Hurby (18. Feb 2008)

oh sorry,

ich hab TC genau da her   beim nächsten mal schau ich doch lieber 2 mal hin. Ich bedanke mich und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag...

MfG Hurby


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Nochmal zum Verständniss:
Die Light distro braucht ein JDK, die Full distro nicht 

Hachtrag: Kommando zurück, anscheinend brauchen beide ein JDK.


----------



## Hurby (18. Feb 2008)

also doch ein JDK...


----------



## Hurby (18. Feb 2008)

und worin besteht nun der Unterschied zwischen Full und Light?


----------

